
Substituting local data for remote UIWebView requests - J3L2404
http://cocoawithlove.com/2010/09/substituting-local-data-for-remote.html
======
stevefink
Kind of off-topic, but Matt (the author of cocoawithlove.com) is one of the
best hackers in the iOS/Mac community. You will notice a great majority of his
posts contain very valuable information and are simple to consume because of
his unique writing style. I highly recommend grabbing his RSS feed into your
reader of choice if you are interested in learning more about
Objective-C/Cocoa, etc.

